# Saw naked women trying to catch a GATOR trout!!!!!!!!!!!



## 155SprtFsh

NOT!!!!!



WHAT IS THIS INSHORE POST COMING TOO!!!!



FISHING MUST BE REALLY BAD!!!!!!!!!!!



IS THIS A NEW POSTING LOCATION?

EVERYONE THAT HAS A LEGITTT REPORT GETS BUMPED DOWN FOR BULL SHITTTTT



CAN I MAKE MONEY OFF SOMEONE OR ADVERTISE MY BUSINESS



HOW DEEP IS THE WATER 



CAUGHT THIS IN ALABAMA



ONLY MY OPINION!!!!!ARE LIKE ASHOLES


----------



## biggamefishr

wow, that was difficult to understand. what are you bitching and moaning about again? the only post i see out of line is.....well yours!!!! and the trout tournament one should of been in the tourny section, but we all make mistakes. I'm sure one of our great moderators would be happy to move it if you would just PM them


----------



## [email protected]

Good point...as you add to the problem. Tried Pippen Lake in choctawhatchee while on the kayaks on Dec 18. Me and Yakflies managed 3 trout and a nice flounder in two hours...biggest trout was 20 inches smallest was 6 inches. Hot lure was doa shrimp worked at a snails pace. I figured I would add a little report so I didnt post worthless bs....is it freaking cobia season yet!


----------



## jaredtyler05

> *[email protected] (12/22/2008)*Good point...as you add to the problem!




That's funny


----------



## DukeDevil91

The thing that bothers me is the fact is that youre adding to the problem by bumping my perfectly good report farther down.

Nincumpoop.


----------



## SolarFlare

*Funny.....







ha ha!*

I THINK,I know exactly what you are saying, I BELIEVEI picked up on a few key points and phrases/inferences!

I have to say I AGREE! But maybe in a less obtrusive manner, but then again, maybe not. You could be speaking of a post that constantly gets "rebooted" to the top so to speak...hmmmmmm!

There's not much going on right now, *BUT*, I hear there is some favorable weather in the forecast,and , IF SO, thenI will figure out how to get some cool pics, catch some reds, and post something worthy!

Have a great Christmas, and let me work on this!


----------



## pogypumper

C'mon Spring!! Too much cabin fever around here.:banghead


----------



## biggamefishr

there shouldn't be any cabin fever...the fish are still here and hungry. just have to brave the cold


----------



## Captain Rog'

So where is the naked woman????? Damn I'm confused.


----------



## DLo

I just clicked back and looked the entire front page, which is twenty something threads, are all inshore fishing reports. with the exception of the insore challenge tournament thread, which is appropriate where it is,and then your incoherent rambling. There are inshore captains that report on here, they are on the water alot more than most of us and their reports are helpful. Your post on the other hand is just trying to stir the puddin. Put the bottle down and get some sleep.


----------



## Pourman1




----------



## surfstryker

Good job Pourman.:takephoto


----------



## Snagged Line

So did she catch the Gator??


----------

